# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Προτάσεις για όνομα καναρινιών.

## DimitrisPas13

Λοιπόν ψάχνω όνομα για τα καναρινάκια μου...ακούω προτάσεις....θέλω ένα για το αρσενικό και ένα για το θηλυκό!!!Όλες οι προτάσεις δεκτές!!!!

----------


## johnrider

_Barbie, John_-_john._

----------


## DimitrisPas13

να μας λείπει το Barbie....!!!!!

----------


## cute

Φιφη για το θυληκο και Ρικος για το αρσενικό!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πείτε ονόματα...και στο τέλος θα κάνω κλείρωση και θα βγάλουμε τα ονόματα!!!!!!

----------


## cute

σκέφτηκα κι άλλο για το θυληκο ρινα

----------


## Athina

*Lara* *&* *Bob**!!*

----------


## ΒασιληςΠρ

παντελης και καλλιοπη!

----------


## lianna

*Κοκό* και *Μινού*.

----------


## Nikolakas

Σωτήρης και Αλικη

----------


## volaras

odysseas  k  penelope

----------


## panos70

Μερκελ και Ολαν

----------


## PAIANAS

Φοίβος -Αθηνά 
Prince - Spicy 
Kλούβιος - Σουβλίτσα

----------


## Rovaios

Κίτσος και Τασούλα !!

----------


## Nikolakas

Ανδρέας και Μιμή

----------


## DimitrisPas13

παιδιά ενημερώνω ότι τα βαφτίσια θα γίνουν στης 20 Δεκέμβρη....θα ανεβάσω βίντεο με την κλήρωση....!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αλεξ & Φιφη
 ή
Αλεξ & Brandy

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Αλεξ & Φιφη
>  ή
> Αλεξ & Brandy


αρκεί το αρσενικό να βγει Άλεξ....αχχαααχχαχααχ  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναιιιι....μου αρεσει πολυ αυτο το ονομαααα...  :Happy:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Ναιιιι....μου αρεσει πολυ αυτο το ονομαααα...


αχαχαχαχαχ...οκ....!!!!

----------


## geog87

καταρχην επρεπε να ανεβασεις φωτογραφια μου τα αβαφτιστα...τεσπα...εγω λεω 
Βρασιδας - Αφροξυλανθη!!!!

----------


## Leonidas

_Geog87 το αφροξυλανθη τα σπαει!!!

χμμμμ εγω προτεινω...   Gaspar - Sonia

ή για προχωρημενους... Πελοπιδας - Σουλτανα_

----------


## VASSILIOS

Larry και Dezi

----------


## Nikolakas

Κογιότ - Μπιμπμπιμπ

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

ΑΒΑΤΟΝ            :Sign0027:

----------


## nikos l

οπως και να τα ονομασεις να σου ζησουνε. θα προτιμουσα ελληνικα ονοματα
αρης-ηρα

----------


## lagreco69

Αχιλλεας και Αφροδιτη.  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

Διας και Αθηνα θα προτιμουσα εγω

----------


## Nikolakas

Δάφνις και Χλόη

----------


## Deimitori

Τάσος και Γκόλφω.

----------


## fysaei

δεν μπορώ να προτείνω ονόματα αν δεν δω φατσούλες !! κατά τη γνώμη μου τα ονόματα καλό είναι να παραπέμπουν σε κάτι από την εμφάνιση ή τη συμπεριφορά των πουλιών !! :bye:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> δεν μπορώ να προτείνω ονόματα αν δεν δω φατσούλες !! κατά τη γνώμη μου τα ονόματα καλό είναι να παραπέμπουν σε κάτι από την εμφάνιση ή τη συμπεριφορά των πουλιών !!





> 







το θηλυκό 




και το αρσενικό

----------


## fysaei

Δάφνης και Χλόη..βλέπω ότι τό`χει προτείνει κι ο Νίκος στην προηγούμενη σελίδα αλλά θα εμμείνω.. :bye:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

παιδιά μείνανε 4 μέρες για τα βαφτίσια!!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ορίστε και οι προσκλήσεις...
για το αρσενικό!!!!



για το θηλυκό

----------


## fysaei

χαχαχα ! οργανωμένο σε βρίσκω, να δούμε ποιός θα είναι ο νονός ! :Icon Smile:

----------


## koukoulis

Ροδούλα και Erango-> το τελευταίο είναι αναγραμματισμός του orange.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

Καλησπέρα...τα βαφτίσια γίνανε και το αρσενικό βαφτίστηκε Ρίκο(με νονά την Αθηνά γνωστή ως cute)και το θηλυκό βαφτίστηκε Αφροξυλάνθη(με νονό τον Γιώργο γνωστό ως geog87) φωτογραφίες τελικά δεν τράβηξα γιατί ντρεπόντουσαν μάλλον....όταν πήγαινα να τα τραβήξω εξαφανίζονταν....το ίδιο έκαναν και με την κάμερα...λες και ξέραν ότι ήταν αναμμένη...  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## geog87

να σου ζησουν Δημητρη!!!τι δωρο θες για τα χριστουγεννα???σα νονος πρεπει να φερω δωρο...καμια ποτιστρα???κανα σουπιοκοκκαλο???θες μηπως να φτιαξω κανα ταψι αυγοτροφη???λυσε μου μια απορια πως τελικα κατεληξες σε αυτα τα ονοματα???εκανες κληρωση??

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> να σου ζησουν Δημητρη!!!τι δωρο θες για τα χριστουγεννα???σα νονος πρεπει να φερω δωρο...καμια ποτιστρα???κανα σουπιοκοκκαλο???θες μηπως να φτιαξω κανα ταψι αυγοτροφη???λυσε μου μια απορια πως τελικα κατεληξες σε αυτα τα ονοματα???εκανες κληρωση??


Καλησπέρα...να έκανα κλήρωση...σε ένα βαζάκι τα ονόματα για το αρσενικό και σε ένα άλλο για το θηλυκό...αύριο άμα βρω χρόνο...θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από την κλήρωση!!!

----------


## cute

εμένα δεν εννοείς Αθηνά(cute) γιατί εμένα με λένε δέσποινα :winky: τέλος παντων αν εννοείς εμένα χάρηκα πολύ που θα είμαι η νονα του μικρού σου γιατί είναι πανέμορφος!!!!!όχι ότι η αφροξυλανθη πάει πίσω!!!κουκλια και τα δυο να σου ζησουνε!!!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> εμένα δεν εννοείς Αθηνά(cute) γιατί εμένα με λένε δέσποινατέλος παντων αν εννοείς εμένα χάρηκα πολύ που θα είμαι η νονα του μικρού σου γιατί είναι πανέμορφος!!!!!όχι ότι η αφροξυλανθη πάει πίσω!!!κουκλια και τα δυο να σου ζησουνε!!!!!



καλημέρα...συγνώμη...λάθος όνομα έγραψα...πάντως εσύ είσαι η νονά!!!!

----------


## cute

αχ ωραιαααα!!!έγινα νονααα!!! :Party0003:  χαχαχα :Happy:

----------

